
KernelMemorySanitizer: detector of uninitialized memory uses in the Linux kernel - matt_d
https://github.com/google/kmsan
======
pranith
Google is putting quite some effort to get Clang to build the linux kernel.
Once it is at that stage, they can stop depending on gcc in AOSP. They already
use clang for everything but the kernel.

